# Selector de altavoces



## djmixer (Sep 27, 2007)

Hola. Tengo unos 15 altavoces en mi habitación conectados a sus respectivos amplificador, todos conectados a la vez a la torre del ordenador.
Pero dos de ellos no los tengo conectados al pc, los tengo conectados a una radio de coche funcionando con fuente de alimentación.

Me gustaria que me digieseis como puedo conectar estos dos altavoces a la radio de coche y al amplificador del ordenador a la vez con un boton que me permita seleccionar de donde vendrá la señal, del amplificador o de la radio de coche.


Gracias


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 27, 2007)

Usa un switch doble de 3 posiciones


----------



## djmixer (Sep 28, 2007)

Bien, es que no sé apenas de electronica, ni un sitio donde pueda comprar material.

Me gustaria que me digieseis como hacerlo con cosas mas comunes, cable, interruptores.


----------

